# Werte auslesen



## EddyKordo (15. Apr 2012)

hii 

ich hab mal ne frage ich hab per sql befehl eine csv datei in eine h2 datenbank geschrieben , jetzt möchte ich sie über eine java application auslesen 


so hab ich das probiert aber es kommt nie eine ausgabe


```
Connection con;
	
	        try{
	            //Datenbanktreiber initialisieren
	            Class.forName("org.h2.Driver");
	 
	            con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:h2:~test","sa", "");
	 	   
	            Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
	            String query = "SELECT * FROM TEST ";
	            
	            ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
	            
	            while(rs.next()){
	            	
	            	System.out.println(rs.getString(1));
	            		            	
	            }	                  
	            rs.close();
	            stmt.close();
	            con.close();
```

der soll mir nur die erste splate ausgaben darum die 1 bei rs.getString


----------



## EddyKordo (15. Apr 2012)

der sagt mir das er die tabelle test nicht finden kann ...? aber wenn ich mit dem tool von h2 arebite dann ist die tabelle da und es sind werte zur verfügung


----------



## Gast2 (15. Apr 2012)

Ist der Pfad zur Datenbank richtig?


----------



## EddyKordo (15. Apr 2012)

hab es hinbekommen es lag am pfad


----------

